# Taco Bell employees beat up customers.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/...dly-complaining-about-long-wait-for-tacos.amp


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

observer said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/...dly-complaining-about-long-wait-for-tacos.amp


I'd be mad if I worked at Taco bell to


----------



## MoonlightingPHD (Feb 11, 2019)

It made the local PHL news this morning. Taco Bell reached out to the victims to offer a $20 gift card for their troubles. That is not a joke.

https://abc7ny.com/taco-bell-employees-fired-after-video-surfaces-of-fight-/5171644/_
"Reese says he released the video because when he went to Taco Bell with what happened, they offered him a $20 dollar gift card and were slow to provide names of the employees involved as he pursues charges."_


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

There's only so much bullshit minimum wage workers can take before they snap. 

Next up: A disgruntled Uber driver..................$&#^^@&@^#^^#&@*&$


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Only in Philadelphia ?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

I hope they washed their hands after they got back in!


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Taco Bell, free delivery with GrubHub.

An hour wait for walk in customer... LOL.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I won’t guess those fired workers didn’t know they could turn off the GH app. 

I guess GH won’t be offering free delivery much longer for TB orders, at least at that location.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> Taco Bell, free delivery with GrubHub.
> 
> An hour wait for walk in customer... LOL.


Hey Amazing, it took a while but I finally got you beat! :biggrin:










I checked my bank acct yesterday morning and I was $5 overdrawn. Since I have no local access to that bank (BofA) I figured rather than stress about getting it covered before they charged me a $35 overdraft fee before my GH payment dropped today, I'd pick up a few deliveries before a dr appt.

Even with zero boost/quests I made $20 in just over an hour. All but two were Taco Bell. That one (Panda) and a $9.50 delivery from a Sushi joint.


----------

